

PDF generation with HTML and CSS with Ruby - bobbywilson0
http://thinkrelevance.com/blog/2010/06/15/rethinking-pdf-creation-in-ruby.html

======
thibaut_barrere
Just like I commented on the article itself, I'm wondering how it deals with
pagination and tables that span multiple pages. In Prawn the tables are
properly cut, and headers propagated on each new page.

